# Anyone tried Acana Lamb-Apple with their allergic dog?



## Crestie Lover (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a great kibble if your dog can tolerate grains. Unfortunately, my dogs itch like crazy if they eat any grain, even the steel cut oats in Acana.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Acana (Regionals) are grain free.



Georgiapeach said:


> It's a great kibble if your dog can tolerate grains. Unfortunately,
> 
> >>>>> my dogs itch like crazy if they eat any grain, even the steel cut oats in Acana.<<<<<


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Acana Lamb and Apple has oats in it. oats are a grain.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> Acana Lamb and Apple has oats in it. oats are a grain.


That's why I made my previous comment.


----------

